# Another winner



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Shortly before 8pm Monday a 4yr old girl was abducted with her 5 yr old brother being the only witness.
She was grabbed off the front lawn of her home in Louisiana Mo. (North of St. Louis)
Tues night there was a call about a small boy wandering in a parking lot ( just South of St. Louis). It was her, alive, unhurt and well.
New clothes and a hair cut to disguise her but it was definately the little girl that was kidnapped.
Quick work in recognizing the clothes had come from a Walmart, the cops went and viewed the store videos.
The got a lead and when the subject was recognized as a "person of interest" the cops went to his house.
Just the luck!
As the cops approached him in his car he shot and killed himself.
He was a registered sex offender that had just receintly gotten out of prison.
Although the investigation will continue LE is pretty confident this dirt bag was the only one involved. 
The little girl saw his pic on the news and said "That's the man who cut my hair off".
Her 5yr old brother also recognized him as "The guy that put Alisa in his car."
Some days everything goes right!!!


----------



## Matthew Grubb (Nov 16, 2007)

If people only knew how many freaks like that guy are really out there.... you'd build a bunker in your yard.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Matthew Grubb said:


> If people only knew how many freaks like that guy are really out there.... you'd build a bunker in your yard.



I've looked in the records for who and how many registered offenders are living in in my area. 
I can only say it's really, really scarry! 
That's just the registerd aholes. This guy wasn't registered in the area he was living in.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Thank God he somehow had the knowledge to know he was better off dead.

Being a grandfather, I think he should be dead just for his history.


----------



## Matthew Grubb (Nov 16, 2007)

Bob... for every person on the sex offender list are hundreds of others that watch your wife and kids go to the shopping center and sit outside playing with themselves. 

Every day there are a handfull that try to build up the courage to pull a little kid into their car.

It's just sick out there.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Matthew Grubb said:


> Bob... for every person on the sex offender list are hundreds of others that watch your wife and kids go to the shopping center and sit outside playing with themselves.
> 
> Every day there are a handfull that try to build up the courage to pull a little kid into their car.
> 
> It's just sick out there.



My kids weren't allowed to leave the property unsupervised until they drove. That was many yrs ago but I didn't live in the best neighborhood. 
My grandkids aren't even allowed in the fornt yard without supervision. That's at my house now AND their parents house.
I spent enough time in SAR looking for many of the missing kids in this area to scare the crap out of me. 
Our receint trip to Disney World with the kids and all the gkids was even a bit stressful from that standpoint. I can't begin to say how many times I looked around to count five little heads. 4 to 12.


----------



## Michael Wise (Sep 14, 2008)

One of my wife's co-workers and her niece were eating at a local pizza shop when another customer quietly informed them that a man was taking pictures of the 14 yr. old niece's butt.

The man realizing that he was busted ran out the door and to his car where the aunt caught up to him and stole his phone, with camera. Other customers had already called the cops by this time.

Now she finds out that the man who was taking the pictures was an "expert" that local police had used to set up their child predator Internet sting operation. Obviously they didn't know he had THAT kind of experience. Now we know why the sting operation was so successful.

Upon searching his home they found TONS of child porn and pictures of other minors he had taken.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

i saw that on the news tonight, bob. thought about you, but i'm mostly SO GLAD that little girl got home safe--so MANY don't...and my heart breaks for those that don't. 

it's a scary old world we live in...


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

When I was with SAR the absolute best call outs were the ones that were called off before we got there. !!Child found safe!!
Well worth any 6-8 hr drive we may have had to do before being called off.
I'd walk coast to coast to hear that!
My very last call out before I left the team was for a missing little girl. I did the house/crawlspace/attic search with Thunder. It can be a sick feeling just doing that. 
Luckily it turned out the little girl's grandma came and took her without telling the mom who was stoned on the couch. Grandma came driving down the street with the little girl in the back seat. That was 8-10 hours after the Amber alert went out.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

ann schnerre said:


> i saw that on the news tonight, bob. thought about you, .


just realized this sounds way different than the "intent"---just wanted to let ya know it DOES NOT mean i thought you had anything to do with it


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Understood! 
It's been 4 yrs since I was involved with that.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

A perfect ending to an otherwise imperfect day. Little girl returned safe and sound, scrote DRT.

DFrost


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Hopefully she was untouched. I have my concerns though being as she was found wandering around. 

Last month I found a 4 year old wandering a neighborhood in his underwear I grew up in. I drove around with him for an hour trying to find his mother. The child didn't live there so was not sure where to go. When we finally found mother I wanted to slap the shit out of her.

Another officer cruising the neighborhood made eye contact with a woman who was just standing in a front yard. He stopped and asked if she was missing a little boy. She said yes. She didn't even flag the officer down! She never called the police! Had he ignored her we would still be looking. F****ing B***ch! This little guy looked identical to my son at that age and I damned near cried.

Like you Bob, my kids stayed close to home. Never out at night, and always supervised out front. And we live in a decent area. My neighbor who is a bible thumper and sees the good in everyone called us paranoid. I showed her the listings of the known sexual offenders/predators within 2 miles of us and she almost fell out.

Two weeks after showing her that listing we arrested an older scumbag for weenie wagging around the elementary school across the street from me. A week later my wife was following this scumbag in his car as he followed a child walking home from school by my house. He got away before I could grab my badge and gun. I hate those motherf***ers!


----------



## Matthew Grubb (Nov 16, 2007)

About two months ago we got a call from a young couple who stopped at one of the local porn stores. As they were walking in they noticed a two year old girl sitting by herself in her car seat with the windows down inside the car. Dad was inside dropping quarters into the video machines. 


This porn store is right next door to an extended stay hotel where we have aton of drug dealing and prostitution. In addition to getting arrested we made sure mom knew every little detail of what Dad did that night. Dad didn't even bat an eye at the idea that someone might find his two year old daughter an abduction target sitting in the middle of a porn store plarking lot at 2300 Hrs.

We could fill up 10 pages of thread on these type of stories.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

I'd rather fill up 10 cemeteries with these degenerates!


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Wow Bob, what a close call, thanks for posting the story.

The other stories I read on this thread are so well known to you cops but shocking to most of the rest of us. I don't know how you guys do it, so much of your job means having to deal with nothing but the scum of the earth day after day, though for sure, I am ever grateful to you for doing it.


----------



## Tamara Villagomez (Nov 28, 2009)

I have 2 little girls too and to think theres people like this out there just aggravates me to no end..I appreciate everything the police do to find and sentence these criminals they truly do not belong in population they are not normal!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Howard said
"Hopefully she was untouched. I have my concerns though being as she was found wandering around."

From my understanding she was untouched. At least there were no bruses, marks, etc. 
When the cop who found her realized who she was he took her directly to a hospital. the call was originally for a young boy wandering in a parking lot.
Her only comment from what the police let out was the comment about "He was the man who cut my hair off." This came after she was home and saw his pic on the news.
He had receintly been released from jail after serving 15 yr for sodomy on his ex girlfriend's son. 
I knows profiling isn't pc but this dirtbag could have played the role in a movie. Creepy little shit!


----------



## sam wilks (May 3, 2009)

I work in a prison and the craziest part about most of these guys is they act like they dont know why they are there. they just talk to you and ask you for stuff they know there not allowed. It is so hard no to hurt some of them sometimes


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

My concern was he did his demented deed and threatened the lives of his brother and parent if she told anyone. I pray to god that she wasn't molested. Him whacking himself leads me to believe the authorities were going to find out what he did. I hope she is OK. Let us know,Bob. Please.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Update
He had two guns. the one he saved all the kids with and another found where he was living. 
It has just been connected to a business break in/murder of a few weeks ago in the area he was living.
I'll forsure keep up on this.
At this time the girl "seems" fine. Laughing and running with family but I know this can come back in yrs to come IF anything did happen. 
I have a family member that had problems at 3 yr old and didn't have any recall till her 40s. 
Almost 70 now and she just receintly told me about it.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

why do i live in the middle of nowhere??? because when my kids were little (i imagine my caitie), they actually COULD go outside and play with the only danger being run over by a dog/horse/cow. NO ONE drives up/down this road without me being aware of it and checking out the vehicle.

when i lived in town and the kids were really little, it was the "backyard only" deal unless i was out as well--and that's been a good 15 years ago. 

i'm just not sure if we have more sexual predators/sociopaths now than we had then, or if technology (communication) is better now, so we're more "up" on it. 

bottom line, IMO, is at least we're more aware, careful, and hopefully save more babies (and at 3-4 5 yrs, they ARE babies) and later if issues arise, can help them more effectively.

just gotta get to the "later" part.


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

I know I told this story before on this forum, but quickly again, because it relates to this topic, ....years ago helped a guy train a German Shepherd dog for obedience Only...no protection work, the GSD was their little girls best friend-she was around 4 when this happened-she was playing outside in their backyard...the father was across the street ( they lived in the country) talking to his neighbor, the dog was inside the house,the father and the friend he was talking with heard her call out the dogs name, and didn't really think much of it until the dog CRASHED thru the front window and ran around the back...the father and friend went running to and the dog stopped some jerk guy from taking the little girl out the back yard..the dog did his job, the girl was fine, but to bad he didn't have some protection training to really teach this dirtbag a lesson.....it shows these dirtbags...they are bold, coming onto private property, they are everywhere!!:evil:


----------

